# Tivo HD no way to deactivate Netflix



## tivo2007 (Apr 27, 2015)

With the new top level menu as of 4/15 there is no way to deactivate Netflix on my Tivo HD. Does anyone know how? I've looked through every menu and I can't find anyway to do it. I do not want to do a factory reset to get rid of it do don't suggest that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Does this not work?

https://help.netflix.com/article/en/node/23925 (select "Sign out of Netflix" tab)

Series3 (HD, HD XL)

1.Press the TiVo button on the remote to access TiVo Central.
2.Select Video On Demand.
3.Select Netflix.
4.Select Netflix Account Information.
5.Select Deactivate this device.

The instructions shown on the same page for the Roamio devices works, so it seems current.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This one's funny...


Virgin Media - TiVo

1.Press the Home button on the remote.
2.Select Apps & Games.
3.Select TV & Movies.
4.Select Netflix.
5.Using the arrows on your remote, enter the following sequence:
&#9702;Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, Up, Up, Up, Up
6.Select Sign Out, Start Over or Deactivate.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Does this not work?
> 
> https://help.netflix.com/article/en/node/23925 (select "Sign out of Netflix" tab)
> 
> ...


The Video On Demand menu item no longer exists. They replaced it with a Netflix menu item that launches you straight into the client so you don't see to have access to the Netflix Account Information now.

Scott


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> The Video On Demand menu item no longer exists. They replaced it with a Netflix menu item that launches you straight into the client so you don't see to have access to the Netflix Account Information now.


Perhaps it's moved to the same location as the Premiere and Roamio use for such things.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Perhaps it's moved to the same location as the Premiere and Roamio use for such things.


No unfortunately not but I wonder if the remote codes for the Virgin TiVo work. 

Scott


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> No unfortunately not but I wonder if the remote codes for the Virgin TiVo work.


Well, amusingly enough, I get to an Information menu when I follow those instructions on the Roamio (just do the sequence of keypresses when you first get into the Netflix app -- where you pick a profile if you have that option). It has a "Sign Out" selection, though I didn't go further than that to see if there was also a deactivate device option after choosing it; I got basically an "are you sure?" message and answered "No".


----------



## tivo2007 (Apr 27, 2015)

None of this works for my situation.

My tivo top menu is
Now playing list
Watch live Tv
Find programs
Netflix
Music, photos and showcases
Messages and settings

When I select Netflix
It immediately goes to Instant Queue
There is no option for deactivating or signing out
I tried the crazy sequence of up, up, etc but that just moves me up and down on my list of shows. 

And I looked through every settings menu and there is nothing there. 

Come on TiVo!

This is just stupid.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

tivo2007 said:


> None of this works for my situation.
> 
> My tivo top menu is
> Now playing list
> ...


What about this?

Messages & Settings > Account & System Info > Netflix > Netflix Account Information


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If you can't do it from the TiVo menu, you should be able to deactivate a device from a computer by logging into your account. If you want to discontinue service, not just deactivate a single device, that is also possible of course from a computer or smart phone or tablet, etc.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> What about this?
> 
> Messages & Settings > Account & System Info > Netflix > Netflix Account Information


This doesn't exist for the S3. There is no Netflix option under Account and System Information

Scott


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> What about this?
> 
> Messages & Settings > Account & System Info > Netflix > Netflix Account Information


"Netflix Account Information" is MIA. It used to be there. Now it's gone. 
I'm on a TiVoHD. I bought it used and have no way of contacting the person who originally owned this TiVo to have them delete it.

I'm tempted to delete a bunch of stuff from their queue hoping they would get the hint. Grrrr.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I have S3 648250 (oled.)
Selected netflix on tivo central.
Another screen came up with the option to remove netflix from the tivo central screen.
Select yes. The message says after next service connection, netflix line will be gone.

I use HTPC for streaming/download services, not tivo.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

waynomo said:


> "Netflix Account Information" is MIA. It used to be there. Now it's gone.
> I'm on a TiVoHD. I bought it used and have no way of contacting the person who originally owned this TiVo to have them delete it.
> 
> I'm tempted to delete a bunch of stuff from their queue hoping they would get the hint. Grrrr.


So you're able to log onto somebody else's Netflix account?

What about the option to select your video providers? (In series 4/5, it's in Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Channels> My Video Providers, but may be elsewhere on series 3s. I'm not in front of one right now to check....) While it wouldn't deactivate the device, if you can successfully remove all Netflix references from your menus, that at least gets it out of your way.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Teeps said:


> I have S3 648250 (oled.)
> Selected netflix on tivo central.
> Another screen came up with the option to remove netflix from the tivo central screen.
> Select yes. The message says after next service connection, netflix line will be gone.
> ...


I wonder if this is because it didn't have Netflix configured since that doesn't happen in my case since we are configured for Netflix.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> So you're able to log onto somebody else's Netflix account?
> 
> What about the option to select your video providers? (In series 4/5, it's in Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Channels> My Video Providers, but may be elsewhere on series 3s. I'm not in front of one right now to check....) While it wouldn't deactivate the device, if you can successfully remove all Netflix references from your menus, that at least gets it out of your way.


As has been mentioned several times above (and in response to your earlier reply like this), this menu option does not exist on the S3 here or anywhere else.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

waynomo said:


> "Netflix Account Information" is MIA. It used to be there. Now it's gone.
> I'm on a TiVoHD. I bought it used and have no way of contacting the person who originally owned this TiVo to have them delete it.
> 
> I'm tempted to delete a bunch of stuff from their queue hoping they would get the hint. Grrrr.


Have you opened a case with TiVo yet?

Scott


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> So you're able to log onto somebody else's Netflix account?


Agreed! 
Fortunately I'm not malicious. Too bad their queue has nothing salacious in it.


HerronScott said:


> Have you opened a case with TiVo yet?


I have not. That's probably a good idea. I've been looking at ways of trying to do this on my own.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> I wonder if this is because it didn't have Netflix configured since that doesn't happen in my case since we are configured for Netflix.
> 
> Scott


Don't know.
But, netflix was still on the menu last night.
I tried again, last night, but have not looked at the menu today to see if netflix is still there.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> As has been mentioned several times above (and in response to your earlier reply like this), this menu option does not exist on the S3 here or anywhere else.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for your response, but I think you misread my post. This is not what was discussed several times above.

My earlier reply, like all the other comments & suggestions, was about finding the Netflix account information on his TiVo, with the hope of u-linking or deactivating it. Since he can't seem to do that, I was suggesting that perhaps he could try to remove it from his menus.

-----------

*To waynomo & the OP: *You've confirmed that when you click on the Netflix Menu item, you're automatically logged directly into somebody's Netflix account. Correct? This gives you some options. Here's what I suggest you try:


Go ahead and click Netflix and log into his account.
From the Queue page, navigate to Settings (usually, by clicking "up" and then the little "gear" icon)
On the Settings page:
*Option #1: * You can actually see his email. So you could try to contact him to get him to deal with this.
*Option #2: * Click on "Get Help" and then "Device." This gives you all the details about the TiVo ESN, etc., so you could contact Netflix yourself and get them to deactivate that device.
*Option #3:* At the bottom of the page, click "Sign Out." Presumably, you don't know his log on credentials, so once you sign out, your TiVo won't automatically log you in again. Then, the next time you click on Netflix on your TiVo menu, you'll get a Netflix sign-in page:​
​









Select the "Don't show Netflix in Now Playing List" option.​
Personally, I would record the info from the first two options, then proceed with the third option. If #3 doesn't work, you can pursue one of the others, contacting the Netflix account holder or Netflix directly. Hopefully, one or more of these actions will remove it forever from your TiVo....good luck!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Thanks for your response, but I think you misread my post. This is not what was discussed several times above.
> 
> My earlier reply, like all the other comments & suggestions, was about finding the Netflix account information on his TiVo, with the hope of u-linking or deactivating it. Since he can't seem to do that, I was suggesting that perhaps he could try to remove it from his menus.!


Sorry, you are right.  Unfortunately you are trying to offer suggestions based on the options and menus on a Premiere and Roamio which don't exist on S3's (which is what really should have stated in my reply).



b-ball-fanatic said:


> *To waynomo & the OP: *You've confirmed that when you click on the Netflix Menu item, you're automatically logged directly into somebody's Netflix account. Correct? This gives you some options. Here's what I suggest you try:
> 
> 
> Go ahead and click Netflix and log into his account.
> ...


This is also true for your option 1 and 2 suggestions above as there have never been a Settings or Get Help option in the S3 Netflix client. And with option 3, you only saw that screen initially when you did not have Netflix activated.

Here's all you get with the S3 Netflix client which is a view into your Instant Queue.










Scott


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> I wonder if this is because it didn't have Netflix configured since that doesn't happen in my case since we are configured for Netflix.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...


Still there... :-(


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I went back and reread your post. I believe that prompt is to remove Netflix from the Now Playing list and not TiVo Central.

Scott


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> *To waynomo & the OP: *You've confirmed that when you click on the Netflix Menu item, you're automatically logged directly into somebody's Netflix account. Correct? This gives you some options. Here's what I suggest you try:
> 
> 
> Go ahead and click Netflix and log into his account.
> ...





Yes, confirmed that it is somebody else's account.

All I see is the "Instant Queue" as in HerronScott's photo.

I've tried every button push to try and get somewhere else (settings) with no success.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I chatted with TiVo support a bit ago. It was not a great experience. The agent gave me some bad information and was a bit argumentative. 

It looks like in my case I need to do a complete reset of the system. I ran a guided setup several days ago and that didn't change anything with Netflix. 

The agent also suggested that going to your Netflix account and deleting the TiVo device should work. Unfortunately in my case I don't have that option. 

It also looks like on Netflix your only option is to delete all devices. I don't see an option where you can delete individual devices.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> I went back and reread your post. I believe that prompt is to remove Netflix from the Now Playing list and not TiVo Central.
> 
> Scott


Doh! You're right!

And, netflix was never in the now playing list.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Sorry, you are right.  Unfortunately you are trying to offer suggestions based on the options and menus on a Premiere and Roamio which don't exist on S3's (which is what really should have stated in my reply).


No..._you're _right.  I have several TiVo generations and several different devices that are Netflix-capable. I think the S3s are the only ones that I never really go all the way in to actually _use _Netflix, so I didn't recall how different that Queue page is. Indeed, there seems to be no way (unless "secret") to access Netflix settings from within the app. Which seems quite the oversight....



waynomo said:


> Yes, confirmed that it is somebody else's account.
> 
> All I see is the "Instant Queue" as in HerronScott's photo.
> 
> ...


Without being able to access the Netflix settings for the original owner's account, I think you're left with only two options:

Contact Netflix with your TSN and get them to deactivate that device. I suspect they won't make that easy.... But I would think they should be able to find the TSN in some sort of database, even without any information on the associated Netflix account.

This one's not very "friendly," but it'd probably work. If it appears to be an active Netflix account (i.e., you've noticed changes in the Queue over time), start deleting Queue items, especially new ones. Sooner or later, the account holder, wondering what's going on, will likely deactivate all devices. I know that seems a little devious, but it would cause no actual damage. After some brief inconvenience, the account holder will reactivate the devices they actually use and redo their Queue. They'll be fine and your TiVo will be "cured."


----------



## BTDFXD (Oct 31, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has had any success with calling Netflix. I have the identical situation in a vacation rental property-someone has my TiVo as an authorized device and I get all their instant cue selections.


----------

